# Dobermans stolen from rescue!!!!!!



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www2.tricities.com/tri/news/local/article/police_search_for_alleged_dog-nappers_in_johnson_city/39334/
Cool School for Dogs’ owner, Brad Josslyn, and his niece, Ashli Thomas, say that in five years, they have never been robbed. The two are rattled about losing 12 dogs overnight. Thomas works there, and stays in an apartment at the business. She said she heard the dogs barking about 3:30 Tuesday morning. She said this is normal, but when they didn’t stop barking, she went to investigate. She found the downstairs light on, which is unusual, and when she got downstairs, she saw a man at the back door. He was holding a knife, and he swung at her, slashing her side. The man got into a white utility van with no back windows, and the driver took off down W. Market street toward Jonesborough. 
Josslyn says the backyard gate lock is gone, and the back door’s lock had been busted. Thomas and Josslyn say there were nine Doberman Pinschers taken, one hound mix, one Black Lab, and one Miniature Pinscher. One dog had three legs, and another was blind. The dogs were all rescued, waiting to be adopted. 
Thomas says a man came to their business Monday afternoon, telling her that he heard they sold Doberman Pinschers. She told him that they do not sell the dogs, but they rescue them, and they are available for adoption. The man asked how much one in particular would be, and Thomas said it was not for sale, but gave adoption fee information about other dogs. Thomas and Josslyn say they believe the man is connected to the robbery, but he was not the man who cut Thomas with a knife. Josslyn fears the dogs were stolen to be sold for research.
Some of the dogs that were stolen have micro-chips with barcodes, so if they are found, they can be scanned and returned home.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Sad.  And scary where those dogs might end up.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What an awful story!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

This had come up on alot of the lists I am on, and the worst part of all is that the girl made it up because she had been gone for a while, and not taking care of the dogs like she was supposed to 




Update 01/20/2010 
Police report that Ashli Thomas, 24, of Newbern Drive, Johnson City has been arrested for filing a false police report. 

_Thomas originally told police and news reporters that she was stabbed by someone who dog-napped 12 dogs being housed at the Cool School for Dogs on Market Street. 

According to the Johnson City Police, Thomas admitted she “made the story up because she had left the dogs unattended and had not been caring for the dogs properly.“ 

The owners of the business, Brad and Tamara Josselyn, along with Thomas, have been charged with eight counts of animal cruelty. 

Thomas is currently being held in the Washington County Detention Center under a $5,000 bond. She will appear in court tomorrow. _


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> This had come up on alot of the lists I am on, and the worst part of all is that the girl made it up because she had been gone for a while, and not taking care of the dogs like she was supposed to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what happened to the dogs??


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

jak said:


> So what happened to the dogs??


I haven't been able to find out   but I hope they are ok


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

what a weird story... sad  too


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oops, I thought I had updated or made sure someone had updated all the places that I posted this, sorry. Thankyou Frostfire, btw!

Yes, the people made up the burgulary and the last story I read said the authorities believed the girl had cut herself on a kennel that was in disrepair and passed that off as a knife wound. There have been several counts of animal cruelty. Know one knows what happened to the dogs, but many assume that they might have starved to death or died of another form of neglect. The false report was filed as a way to cover up the dogs' demise. It's all so sad.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

So here is a question IF nobody had noticed the poor conditions and neglect before this incident WHY did they report a burglery to cover up the demise of these poor poochies. All it did was call attention to themselves. Not that I agree with them or anything but seems to me if I was the type of person to neglect dogs like that I would just keep my lips sealed on the fact and if anyone inquired about the dobies well then they've been adopted. 

Does it make me a bad person that I can think like that?? Sheesh what time is it, maybe I should go to sleep before I come up with any more awful ideas...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> So here is a question IF nobody had noticed the poor conditions and neglect before this incident WHY did they report a burglery to cover up the demise of these poor poochies. All it did was call attention to themselves. Not that I agree with them or anything but seems to me if I was the type of person to neglect dogs like that I would just keep my lips sealed on the fact and if anyone inquired about the dobies well then they've been adopted.
> 
> Does it make me a bad person that I can think like that?? Sheesh what time is it, maybe I should go to sleep before I come up with any more awful ideas...


No, lol, it makes you clever, clever enough not to do this, and them dumb enough to.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think they reported it b/c the dogs (the ones that were reported stolen) died and people were about to start asking questions, just my theory. Some of the dogs were fosters, so I assume they had to answer to someone. Also the owners seem to have left everything up to the neice, so maybe they showed up and decided this was the best way to handle the neglect. 

And no I don't think you're a bad person for thinking that way. I wondered that at first too. And you have to remember that people who treat dogs like that don't think logically anyway.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Those poor babies... at least the dumb people are getting some nasty justice!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats like the guy who called the police to report his pot had been stolen... Duuuhhhhh! LoL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG Wonder, I watched this special about the greatest moments of COPS. This woman flagged down a patrolman, started telling him how this lady at the end of the block wouldn't give her money back. He kept asking questions and finally got it out of her that she had tried to buy drugs. It gets even better b/c when he went to talk to the woman who was standing on the corner and asked about her selling drugs and/or taking the other woman's money, her reply was "I don't sell drugs; I'm a prostitute!" OMFGLMAO!!!!!!!!!

I'm a little ashamed all this happened in Dallas, TX but it's still too funny. Forget "just say no" and "this is your brain on drugs" they should put that clip in an anti-drug campaign.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL... I love dumb criminals. Like the guys who robbed a store at night and ran away wearing those light up shoes that used to be popular back in the 90's ROFL. Yeah uhhh duh, that kind of makes you easy to chase hehehehe. 

We have some dumb people here in florida so no worries. I am always amazed


----------

